# Evaluating package offered by potential employer



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

I am trying to evaluate the package that has been offered to me for a role somewhere between Adu Dhabi/Dubai. The plan would be to live in Dubai, but I am having trouble trying to find info on whether what they are offering is reasonable.

Family - Wife, 2 sons - one is 16 years old about to start A Levels, the other is 6 years old with special needs (see earlier post)

The Job is a management role in the Finance department with 2 direct reports.

The package. (per annum amounts)
Basic salary AED174,000
Housing AED144,000
Transport AED 30,000
Project Allow AED 42,000
Education AED 25,000 per child
Holiday 30 days with 1 return eco class ticket per year for family
Medical ins for family.

Currently still in the UK and do not know when they would want me to start.

I am trying to work out whether to come over on my own or for the family to come as well. The reason for not being sure on bringing the family is I don't think I would get schooling arranged in time for September.

My questions. 
If the family moved as well.

Is basic salary low - I was expecting more - would this be enough for a family of 4 to live on allowing for food/entertainment/bills
Would housing be enough for a family of 4 to rent a villa.
What is the typical cost to lease a large family car.
Education - should I be looking for them to cover the total cost of fees.
Do they allow children to join mid term

If I came out on my own, I would need to send money home for the family. I have been looking on some sites for cost of 1 bed appartments around the Marina.
Is AED80k enough for rent for a furnished appartment. 
What bills would be included. If not included what would be the estimated utility bills be.
For 1 person would AED9,000pm be enough to live on to cover food, utility bills (if not included in appartment rent),entertainment a few times a month. 
Should I expect more holiday to be able to see family more, as well as more flights.
Car lease for a medium size car (Honda Civic size)
What is the cost for broadband access

All help greatfully received as I need to send a response early next week.

Thanks


----------



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi. Saw your post and wondered if you ever received any information as I am considering a similar question but for Abu Dhabi.


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

EMMEWYATT said:


> Hi. Saw your post and wondered if you ever received any information as I am considering a similar question but for Abu Dhabi.



Hi

No never received a reply, but decided to go with the offer, I have been out here for 3 weeks now and so far think that the package is ok. Should be able to save some each month once I've got myself set up properly. I have found with food shopping it's just a case of being sensible in what you buy, go for local brands instead of the ones you know, by doing this I have found the prices either on par with the UK or a lot of the time they are cheaper.

The one thing to consider with Abu Dhabi is that property rents are more expensive than in Dubai. Fully research the area your planning to stay before you accept the offer, if you come to the conclusion you need a bit more money go back yo them with the amount - if they really want you they will increase the offer, my employer did. I got the basic salary increased by AED40k to get the offer quoted.

Good luck and if you have any other questions then give me a shout.

Regards

Steve


----------



## boyinblue (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry I joined the forum late otherwise I would help ya out.. Anyways I think you did the right thing. you alone here or with family.. if you wouldve asked me this question now, i'd rather say, get yourself in first and then bring the family.. 

Abu dhabhi is getting almost same as dubai. check out gulf news classifieds to have an idea emme


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

boyinblue said:


> sorry I joined the forum late otherwise I would help ya out.. Anyways I think you did the right thing. you alone here or with family.. if you wouldve asked me this question now, i'd rather say, get yourself in first and then bring the family..
> 
> Abu dhabhi is getting almost same as dubai. check out gulf news classifieds to have an idea emme




I decided to come on my own as the package works better that way, will be waiting at least a year before the family comes out.


----------



## jorge & dagný (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi there

Well we are in a similar situation.
I have an offer to work in Abu Dhabi. 
Family- wife and 2 kids, one is 2,5 the other is 4 with special needs.

My office will be in Abu dhabi downtown, but i'm considering the idea of looking for a villa outside the downtown. To have a better environment for the kids.

The package will be:
Basic salary AED 215.000
Housing AED 200.000
The company will provide a car, education for children (Only compulsory, not nursery) and health care
Holiday 45 days with 1 trip per year for family

Well my questions are:
Is the salary reasonable for a family of 4?
Is the money for the house enough for a villa of 3 rooms?
And, Do you know some good residential area to look for a villa, with a good shool near by?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

Jorge, did you accept this offer? My compnay is also offering me something similar to your package. If so, the money is enough to live there?

Gracias!!


----------

